# Aptaujas >  Kaa maaciities programmeet?

## Raimonds1

Kaa maaciities programmeet mikrenes. Kuras. Linki?

----------


## Delfins

Linki gūglē.
e-Būki p2p networkā

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Macijos 1 menesi un iemacijos.
Man pietika ar to, kas bija rakstits programesanas kita manuali + praktiskie eksperimenti + mikrenes pdf + google neaizstajams!
Izmaksas ~ 30Ls.
Beefy

----------


## marcina

ja teiksim c++ pārzini - tā darbības principus, tad jau programmēt mikrenes būs tīrais prieks
pats programmēju assemblerā un man atliek tikai pasmīnēt, cik tas "negatavs" - viss, kas c++ šķita pašsaprotami, te nāksies taisīt pašam - ciklus utt. 
Ieteiktu mācīties uz Atmel kontrolieriem, jo programmēšanas vide AVR STudio par brīvu, pie tam labi izveidota - viss nepieciešamais

http://forum.vingrad.ru/tech-control...ogramming.html
te daudz info, tikai jāprot atrast   ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es vsp. nemaku programmēt un arī nemācos to darīt, jo nav vajadzības  ::  ja tāda radīsies... prasīšu jums pēc palīdzības

----------


## Raimonds1

es tā saprotu, ka tad tā mikrene nedaudz domā un izpilda to, kas viņai tur sakomandēts iekšā un tas n u ir diedzgan svarīgi, ja kaut ko ražo  ::

----------


## marcina

nu ja, ka domā   ::  
tāda dzīva radībiņa   ::

----------


## Velko

Par programmēšanu kā tādu: programmēju jau kādus 12 gadus, bet neuzskatu, ka visu zinu.

Par MCU programmēšanu: pietika pāris vakarus palasīt datašītu un paeksperimentēt, lai saprastu kas un kā. Pieredze  :: 

Sākumam iesaku AVR assembleri. Tomēr vajag "iebraukt" kā tas dzelzis strādā, un AVR-iem jamais nav nemaz tik sarežģīts. AVR Studio izpildot programmas pa soļiem ātri vien rodas saprašana. Kad kaut viens strādājošs projekts ar ASM uztaisīts, tad var domāt tālāk...

Tagad rakstu C, man tomēr svarīgāk šķiet iegūt rezultātu, nevis bakstīt instrukcijas. ASM izmantoju, ja vajag kautko maksimāli īsu vai paredzamu uztaisīt.

Ā, vēl linki:
http://www.avrbeginners.net/
http://www.avrfreaks.net/

----------


## Epis

Draugos.lv elektronikas forumā arī ir topiks kur viens mācās programmēt un tur pāris ASm vecos kodus esu ielicis ES un vēlviens un tādu īsu aprakstu kā primitīvi tas procis strādā.
Būtu labi ja būtu tāda L valodā pamāciba piemēram kā uz Atmeļiem programmēt jo izskatās kad tautai parādās intrese par mikreņu programmēšanu.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā nu neparādīsies, ja virpotāji un metinātāji Īrijā strādā     ::  
Cik mazā mikrenē var dabūt iekšā parastu vienas ass darbību - teiksim
5 cm virpas grieznis kustas pa taisni, tad o,3 mm pārbīde, atkal tas pats virziens ?
Laiši bija mazai virpai kaut ko tādu uzlikuši un Ķīpenē demonstrēja.

----------


## sharps

asamblerii tomeer programmas var izveidot pilniigaakas. nosliipeet liidz siikumam. taa teikt var ieguut kompaktaaku kodu.
protams ja jaaraksta palagi (OSi)  ::  tad jau izdeviigaak augstaaka liimenja valodu.

----------


## Epis

> Cik mazā mikrenē var dabūt iekšā parastu vienas ass darbību - teiksim
> 5 cm virpas grieznis kustas pa taisni, tad o,3 mm pārbīde, atkal tas pats virziens ?
> Laiši bija mazai virpai kaut ko tādu uzlikuši un Ķīpenē demonstrēja.


 es pagājšgad uz to izstādi nebīju.
Es šitādu lietu domāju pagājšgad ap šito laiku kad biju no Pic uz AVR pārgājis un to savu Atmegu128 programmēju un viņai ir liela flaš atmiņa tur varētu sabāzt samērā lielu kodu (piemēram kautko līdzīgu G-kodam) un es izdomāju tādu vienkāršu veidu kā to iekārtas progrmmu saspiest pēc iespējas kompaktāk apmēram ideja bij tāda kad pirmais baits bija tāds statusa baits, kas norādija cik motoriem būs komandas un jau saturēja pirmā motora virziena informāciju un tad nāca pirmā motora soļa ātrums (16bit)i+ soļa skaits ko vaig noiet motoram ar tādu ātrumu (16biti) un tālāknākošā motora statusa baits + ātrums,soļi utt biju uztaisījis to programmu lai varētu saglabāt Atmegas128 atmiņā ienākošo step/dir signālu ko ģenerēja parastā kompja CNC programma bet tad nomērīju un tas singāls nebīj stabils līdz ar to teoerētiski zuda jēga un programma lai to signālu pēctam dekodētu arī bij paliela un darbības laikā aizņemtu samērā daudz laika apmēram vaidzētu veselu atmegu tikai koda dekodēšanai lai nemaisītu pārējiem processiem, bet pate ideja bij laba   vienīgi to kodu vajag sūtīt no datora uzreiz tādā formā (piemēram caur SPI interfeisu),bet tad jāraksta speciāla proramma kas parsto G-kodu pārveido manējā un tad caur LTp portu nosūta atmegai (vai citai mikrenei) šādi iekārtai nebūtu vajadzīgs klāt kompis un viņa varētu daboties autonomi un izpildīt tās instrukcijas kad ierakstītas Flashā.

----------


## Raimonds1

tas, ka nevajag kompi jau paliek interesanti bet kā ieprogrammēt kaut ko jaunu, kur redzi info, monitors nav vajadzīgs???  ::

----------


## Epis

Vienkārši paņemam klaviratūru tādu primitīvu cipari un pāris G kodā izmanotjamie burti un noteikti kad vaig kadu mazu displeju lai pats redzētu ko raksti un programma jau nebūtu nekāda sarežģitā bet tad kad kods uzrakstīts sākās sarežģitākā daļa koda dekodēšana un motoru komandu ģenerēšana kur arī vaidzēs visādas apļa funkcijas likt iekšā vai sīnusa un citas ģeometrijas formulas   ::  + fizikas formulas tās primitīvākās. un būs viss vienā (tā parsti ir tām lielajām iekārtām!)

----------

